# Era appropriate loco ??????



## kjames (Feb 2, 2020)

Can someone tell me what steam loco would be appropriate for modeling an 1860's mid west USA railroad? Say, something like you would see in one of the old spaghetti westerns Eastwood is famous for? Also, what coaches would be era appropriate? I have two Santa Fe coaches and one PRR coach but I feel like they would not be time appropriate due to their length. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The Civil War was 1861-1865. Micro-trains occasionally offers civil-war era freight car sets. The "Golden Spike" was 1869. Bachmann did offer a commemorative "Golden Spike" set last year. Maybe the Bachmann "Durango and Silverton" starter set is close enough. The prototype was narrow gauge, but this set apparently is standard gauge. hwell:

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/bac...et-with-e-z-track-and-standard-dc-power-pack/


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

kjames said:


> Can someone tell me what steam loco would be appropriate for modeling an 1860's mid west USA railroad? Say, something like you would see in one of the old spaghetti westerns Eastwood is famous for? Also, what coaches would be era appropriate? I have two Santa Fe coaches and one PRR coach but I feel like they would not be time appropriate due to their length. Thanks in advance for any replies.


maybe a 4-4-0


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

kjames said:


> Can someone tell me what steam loco would be appropriate for modeling an 1860's mid west USA railroad? Say, something like you would see in one of the old spaghetti westerns Eastwood is famous for? Also, what coaches would be era appropriate? I have two Santa Fe coaches and one PRR coach but I feel like they would not be time appropriate due to their length. Thanks in advance for any replies.


So firescales is right: pretty much every loco in that era was a 4-4-0. Both of the locos that participated in the Golden Spike ceremony in 1869 were. Coaches were 40', wood-sided cars, often with clerestory roofs. Search "old time wood coaches"; I think a couple different companies make models in HO; not sure about N.

Problem is, by the time they were making those old Westerns, there weren't any operating 4-4-0 locomotives left, so what you see in those movies are actually more like 1920's-vintage locos. 2-8-2 Consolidations and 4-6-2 Pacifics are common and coaches were 1920's era Pullman heavyweights. Many of these have clerestory roofs as well, and other than the length and materials used, there isn't a lot to distinguish them from the earlier cars.

So your choice becomes whether you want it to be historically accurate or to have that "Hollywood" look to it and resemble the movies.


----------



## kjames (Feb 2, 2020)

First I would like to thank you 3 fellows (GNfan, firescales22, and CTValleyRR)for sharing the info. The short history lesson will be very helpful in making decisions for my layout. Sounds like I can getaway with just about any steam loco that appeals to me since my layout will not need to be historically accurate. As for the coaches, I will probably try to trade the cars I have for some shorter in scale length. As a matter of fact, looks like I will need to find someone willing to trade a running steam loco for a couple of diesels and a handful of assorted rolling stock. I should probably get some pics together of what I will have to trade and get ready to post it in the sell or trade section here. Thanks again guys.


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

There are famous photos of driving the golden spike when the Central Pacific and Union Pacific railroads met at Promontory Summit Utah in 1869. Trouble is the engines are festooned with railroad workers and it's hard to see much detail. Fortunately there are modern photos of the same (?) engines restored so you can see clearly.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gol...VuFjQIHSPyAvAQ_AUoAnoECBgQBA&biw=1745&bih=807

There's also a great TV series called "Hell On Wheels" that is about the moving railroad camp for the workers building the railroad west.

Dave Nixon


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> So firescales is right: pretty much every loco in that era was a 4-4-0. Both of the locos that participated in the Golden Spike ceremony in 1869 were. *Coaches were 40', wood-sided cars, often with clerestory roofs. Search "old time wood coaches"; I think a couple different companies make models in HO; not sure about N.*
> 
> Problem is, by the time they were making those old Westerns, there weren't any operating 4-4-0 locomotives left, so what you see in those movies are actually more like 1920's-vintage locos. 2-8-2 Consolidations and 4-6-2 Pacific's are common and coaches were 1920's era Pullman heavyweights. Many of these have clerestory roofs as well, and other than the length and materials used, there isn't a lot to distinguish them from the earlier cars.
> 
> So your choice becomes whether you want it to be historically accurate or to have that "Hollywood" look to it and resemble the movies.


here is a link to the micro-trains 1800's era cars https://www.micro-trains.com/civil-war-era-cars
engine
https://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=265_372_378

https://www.hobbylinc.com/4-4-0-n-scale-model-train-steam-locomotives


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

kjames said:


> First I would like to thank you 3 fellows (GNfan, firescales22, and CTValleyRR)for sharing the info. The short history lesson will be very helpful in making decisions for my layout. Sounds like I can getaway with just about any steam loco that appeals to me since my layout will not need to be historically accurate. As for the coaches, I will probably try to trade the cars I have for some shorter in scale length. *As a matter of fact, looks like I will need to find someone willing to trade a running steam loco for a couple of diesels and a handful of assorted rolling stock. I should probably get some pics together of what I will have to trade and get ready to post it in the sell or trade section here. Thanks again guys.*


still lookin'?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

nxn said:


> There are famous photos of driving the golden spike when the Central Pacific and Union Pacific railroads met at Promontory Summit Utah in 1869. Trouble is the engines are festooned with railroad workers and it's hard to see much detail. Fortunately there are modern photos of the same (?) engines restored so you can see clearly.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gol...VuFjQIHSPyAvAQ_AUoAnoECBgQBA&biw=1745&bih=807
> 
> ...


Trains Magazine did an article on those locos last year for the Csntennial of the Golden Spike, including several photos of both locos under more normal conditions. 

Unfortunately, despite preservationists efforts, neither survived. The ones you see now are non-operating replicas.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

kjames said:


> First I would like to thank you 3 fellows (GNfan, firescales22, and CTValleyRR)for sharing the info. The short history lesson will be very helpful in making decisions for my layout. Sounds like I can getaway with just about any steam loco that appeals to me since my layout will not need to be historically accurate. As for the coaches, I will probably try to trade the cars I have for some shorter in scale length. As a matter of fact, looks like I will need to find someone willing to trade a running steam loco for a couple of diesels and a handful of assorted rolling stock. I should probably get some pics together of what I will have to trade and get ready to post it in the sell or trade section here. Thanks again guys.


I would not go so far as to say ANY steam locomotives. You can get geared steam, articulated locos, streamlined locos, cab forwards, and exceptionally large locos (UP Big Boys) that would look decidedly wrong. But any steamer with from 4 to 8 drivers, the traditional rod and piston running gear, and standard stack / steam dome / sand dome(s) / cab configuration would look good, if you aren't too fussy about historical accuracy.


----------



## kjames (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks again guys for all the info, web links, and replies. It is most helpful. 
Firescales22, I am definitely looking to trade some of my stock. I will PM you sometime tomorrow (Saturday) with photos and descriptions of what I have to offer. 
Thanks.
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

nxn said:


> There's also a great TV series called "Hell On Wheels" that is about the moving railroad camp for the workers building the railroad west


And the coolest thing was it was filmed up here in my neck of the woods! :thumbsup:

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/alberta/amcs-hell-on-wheels-shoots-final-scenes-in-albertas-horse-country/article26640231/


----------

